# loft help needed



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi everyone i was wondering how many birds could i fit in a 6 foot length by 4 foot width as i am getting 4 free pairs of pigeons in a while  help is needed


----------



## LouisAnna23 (May 4, 2014)

Hello

every bird needs 2 square feet of space.

If you have less than that they will be more stressed and get sick easier.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The 4 pairs would be enough for that space if you want to give them enough room. If you crowd them it won't be healthy, as was mentioned. Now if these pairs have babies, they will start getting crowded.

Are you putting an aviary on the loft for fresh air and sunshine? Those things are important too.


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

i have an aviary for them i went and got them and i have enough space for breeding and perches but i cant let them out so i have an aviary for them i have 10 pigeons know in that loft is that okay ? and what would be the max


----------



## LouisAnna23 (May 4, 2014)

You shouldn#t have more than 12 birds in there. If you have 10 birds already then I don;t think you have space to breed.

And babies should not be in with adults who dont have babies as they can get hurt easily.


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

i have a little section for about 6 baby pigeons so they dont be around the adults


----------

